# Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger



## Engerdal

Hallo,

wie im Themennamen angedeutet werde ich im Sommer diesen Jahres mit einigen Freunden Urlaub im Gebiet Engerdal machen, wo meine Familie eine kleine Hütte stehen hat. Schon seit meiner Kindheit war ich hin und wieder für eine Woche in Norwegen und habe dort natürlich auch ein wenig geangelt (mit meinem Vater). Ich hab zwar ein kleines Anfängerwissen/Erfahrungen, aber als wirklichen Angler würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, habe auch keinen Angelschein in Deutschland gemacht.
Da ich/wir mit dem Angeln so auch immer nur eher mäßig erfolgreich waren, möchte ich mir nun auch gern ein bisschen Wissen, besonders für das angesprochene Gebiet, aneignen.
Und nein, einen Angelschein möchte ich nicht machen, jetzt kommt dann erstmal das Studium, und außerdem ist das Ganze für mich eher ein schönes Hobby, das ich nur in Norwegen ausüben werde.
Ich werd mir nun auch mal 1-2 Bücher kaufen um mich ein bisschen tiefer in die Materie einzuarbeiten, vielleicht hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Kleines Beispiel:
Vor vielleicht 5-10 Jahren war ich mit Vater + 2 Cousins in Norwegen für eine Woche in den Sommerferien (Juli/August) mit Kanu unterwegs. Wir Kinder haben uns da auch rund um die Uhr mit dem Angeln versucht, aber leider total erfolglos: kein einziger Biss.
Am vorletzten Tag war auch schon eine ganze Stunde erfolglos verstrichen, als plötzlich ein Barsch nach dem anderen an meinen Gummifischköder anbiss..als es 8-9 Barsche waren (innerhalb von 15 min) haben wir aufgehört. Am letzten Tag dann an selber Stelle: keine Bisse bis zur Vortagsuhrzeit, dann das gleiche Spiel mit dem Unterschied, dass wir auch einen schönen Hecht am Haken hatten.
Fazit: Das hat mir gezeigt, dass man wohl schon wissen sollte mit was/wie/wo/wann man angeln muss, um auch mal einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen

Ich möchte mich jetzt auch mit einer neuen Ausrüstung eindecken, die preislich schon noch im Rahmen bleiben sollte, aber qualitativ für meine Zwecke in jedem Fall geeignet ist. Nach einigem Einlesen in die Angelfachsprache scheint es mir so, als bräuchte ich eine Spinnrute mit bis zu 40g Wurfgewicht, die am besten zum Stecken ist (keine Teleskoprute, wie ich sie jetzt habe). Stimmt das? Mein Hauptproblem beim Durchforsten der Onlineshops ist folgendes:
Ich habe keine Ahnung, auf was ich achten muss/was eine gute Rute/Rolle/Schnur etc. ausmacht.
Einsatzgebiet ist wie gesagt das Angeln von Ufer und auch vom Boot aus auf kleineren und größeren Seen sowie an Flüssen (im Geltungsgebiet der "Fiskekort" der "Engerdal Statsalmenningen" gibt es rund 800 fischführende Gewässer). Fische in diesem Gebiet gibts hauptsächlich folgende: Barsch, Hecht, Forelle, Weissfisch, Äsche, Saibling. Tatsächlich gesehen/gefangen hab ich bisher davon nur Barsch, Hecht und Weissfisch. Welche Angeltechniken sind dort wirklich für mich zu gebrauchen? Fliegenfischen kann ich ja eher ausschließen, hab ich noch nie versucht und somit null Erfahrung.

Sehr lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Wenn mir jemand Tipps zur Wahl einer richtigen Technik + Ausrüstung und den ein oder anderen Literaturtipp zu den Themen Angeltechniken/Stellenwahl/richtige Uhrzeit etc. geben könnte, wär ich sehr froh!


----------



## Kamasage

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r2nRfnpWxw

#6


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Hallo Engerdal und willkommen im Anglerboard#h.

Du willst ziemlich viel auf einmal.
Ich will trotzdem mal versuchen zu helfen und beziehe mich dabei auf  meinen Norwegenurlaub im letzten Jahr. Da ging es mit Auto und Zelt quer  durchs Land und wenn möglich wurde die Spinnrute ausgepackt und für  Abweschlung beim Abendbrot gesorgt.
Was Dein Urlaubsgebiet speziell angeht hilft Dir vielleicht dieser Link weiter, wenn Du ihn nicht schon kennst:
http://www.femundengerdal.no/default.asp?WCI=DisplayGroup&WCE=479&DGI=479
Dem entnehme ich, dass wohl wie so oft in den Gebirgsregionen Norwegens  die Forelle zu den Hauptfischarten gehört. Und anders als villeicht bei  uns in Deutschland ist es auch nicht allzuschwer in Norwegen eine zu  fangen. Wenn erlaubt geht das miit Wurm an einer leichten Rute mit Pose.  Mehr Spaß macht mir persönlich das Spinnangeln mit kleinen Spinnern der  Größe 1 bis 2 oder kleinen Forellenblinkern z.B. von Fladen. Die gibt  es in Norwegen oft in Supermärkten und Tanken zu kaufen. Farben sind  relativ egal. Meine Favoriten waren silber, bronze und pink. 
Entsprechend der kleinen Köder reicht eine Spinnrute mit einem  Wurfgewicht bis max. 25 g und eine kleine Stationärrolle bis zur Größe  2000. Die Rute sollte wegen der vielen Bäume und Sträucher am Ufer nicht  allzu lang sein. Meine ist ca. 1,9m lang und damit kommt man gut durch  Dickicht und bleibt auch beim Werfen nicht ständig in den Ästen hängen.  Steckruten finde ich persönlich auch besser, da sie stabiler sind. Wie hoch wäre denn Dein Budget?
Am besten haben die Forellen am abend gebissen, aber ich bin auch nicht der Frühaufsteher|supergri.  Wenn bootsangeln auf Seeen möglich, ist es sehr vielversprechend den  Blinker einfach rudernderweise ca. 30 bis 40 m hinter sich  herzuschleppen. Sonst sind ruhige und tiefe Bereiche vor oder hinter  Stromschnellen erfolgversprechend. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Hallo und danke für die Antworten, sehr aufschlussreich!
Ja den Link kenn ich leider schon
Zu den Zielfischen: Forelle ist auf jeden Fall angepeilt, habe ich in Norwegen aber selbst eben noch nie erwischt, sondern eher Barsche und auch mal einen (kleineren!) Hecht..aber ich denke das Angeln auf diese Fische unterscheidet sich nicht so sehr, was Köder- und Materialwahl betrifft, oder? Boot ist auch vorhanden, ich denke aber dass wir nicht Schleppangeln werden, sondern dann eher vom Boot aus Spinnfischen.
Ich habe mich auch mal bei den Norwegern in der Gegend per Email gemeldet und etwas nachgefragt, dabei wurde mir empfohlen Spinner, besonders von der Marke "Panther Martin", zu benutzen. Ich hab mich im Internet ein bisschen umgesehen, muss aber noch einen Shop finden wo man diese Spinner beziehen kann.
Nun aber zur "Hardware":
- Spinnrute zum Stecken mit Wurfgewicht bis 25g, auf was sollte ich noch achten, was macht eine gute Rute denn aus?
- Kleine Stationärrolle bis Größe 2000: wieder das gleiche, auf was muss ich speziell achten (Material, Kugellager, Bremse)? Soll es eine Freilaufrolle sein oder eine Allroundrolle etc.?
- dann zur Schnur: eine geflochtene ist wohl vorzuziehen?
  Welche Stärke und welche Farbe sollte man wählen?

Zu Rute, Rolle und Schnur noch eine Hauptfrage: 
Welche Marken sind besonders zu empfehlen?
Geplantes Budget liegt bei etwa 100 Euro für das komplette Equipment, also Rute, Rolle, Schnur und den ein oder anderen Kunstköder. 
Kriege ich denn für zB. 30 Euro eine akzeptable Rute?

Bestellen möchte ich wie gesagt im Internet, nur habe ich da soviel Auswahl, dass ich ein bisschen Hilfe brauche, was die Wahl der richtigen Ausrüstung betrifft.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Das Gerät für Barsch und Forelle einerseits und Hechte andererseits unterscheidet sich schon maßgeblich, z.B. was die Stärke der Rute, der Schnur und des Vorfachs angeht.
Wenn Du etwas für den Urlaub suchst, ein Budget von ca. 100,- hast und damit ein paar Fische fangen und Spaß haben willst, würde ich Dir zu eine leichteren Variate raten, die aber auch mit kleinen bis mittleren Hechten fertig wird. Vorausgesetzt, die scharfen Hechtzähne kappen nicht das Vorfach.  Um gezielt auf Hechte zu angeln, solltes Du daher etwas hechtsicheres nehmen, wie Stahlvorfächer oder mind. 0,8 mm Fluocarbon. Aber zurück zu Barsch und Forelle. Da würde ich Dir eben etwas in der Art empfehlen. Fische ich selbst so ähnlich und macht Spaß damit:

diese Rute
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...m-10-30g-Hammerpreis_c90-123-339_p9334_x2.htm

diese Rolle
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Sondermodell-Hammerpreis_c74-75_p8185_x2.htm

oder diese:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Catana-2500-FA_c74-75_p4193_x2.htm

mit dieser Schnur:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Power-Pro-Gelb-010mm-50Kg-200m_c67-68_p7793_x2.htm

Damit liegst Du preislich inkl. Versand unter 100,- Euro. 
Ansonsten kann es auch jedes andere Gerät sein, aber eben alles zusammen für 100,- wird schon schwer zu finden ohne qualitative Abstriche hinnehmen zu müssen. Worauf zu achten ist, hängt in erster linie vom persönlichen Geschmack ab. Ich bevorzuge kurze aber relativ harte Ruten, Rollen mit Frontbremse und dünne geflochtene Schnur mit Fluocarbonvorfach (damit die Fische die Schnur nicht so leicht erkennen können und es ist besser geschützt gegen Abrieb an Steinen, Muscheln usw.). Die Fluocarbon im oben genannten Shop kenne ich nicht, aber Du kannst auch jede andere in der stärke um die 0,2 bis 0,23 mm nehmen.
Dazu noch ein paar kleine Wirbel mit Einhänger für den Köder.
Die von Dir genannten Spinner kenne ich nicht, aber wie gesagt, gibt es überall in Norwegen an Tanken und Supermärkten kleine und fängige Spinner und Blinker z.B. von Fladen, Blue Fox oder Abu zu kaufen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Riesendank für deine Antwort, nur noch ein paar dumme Fragen:

zur Schnur: Schreckt die gelbe Farbe die Fische denn nicht ab? und reicht mir eine 0,10er Schnur? Ist die Schnur denn eigentlich eine "Marken-Schnur"? Man liest immer nur von Fireline etc..aber da hab ich wohl eine sehr naive Einstellung=D

Wie gesagt, auf große Hechte werd ich sowieso nicht gezielt fischen, aber wenn mal ein kleiner Hecht dranhängt möchte ich halt nicht dass die Rute bricht/Schnur reisst

und zur Rolle: Ich weiss ja nicht ob das wichtig ist, aber reichen die 3 Kugellager? Und was spricht gegen die Heckbremse, ich dachte immer die wär leichter zu bedienen als die Frontvariante?

und naja, welches Ruten-Modell ich exakt nehme ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so entscheidend, aber ich dachte eben an genau die Klasse die du mir auch vorgeschlagen hast..nur hatte ich irgendwie Berkley im Kopf, hab mal was gutes darüber gelesen und mich wohl beeinflussen lassen=D


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Gib mal power pro bei der Suche im Anglerboard ein und Du wirst feststellen, dies ist eine Markenschnur von sehr guter Qualitäät und mit sehr vielen Empfehlungen. Zudem stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die 0,1 mm Schnur hat eine Tragkraft von angegeben 5 kg. Das sollte reichen. Wenn Du sie allerdings knoten willst, geht viel von der Tragkraft verloren. Besser sind no-knot Verbinder. Du kannst sie aber auch noch eine Nummer stärker nehmen, nur geht das oft auf Kosten der Wurfweite. Du sollst die Schnur gut sehen können, die Fische dagegen nicht. Daher der Tip ca. 0,7 m Fluocarbon als Vorfach zu nehmen. Fluocarbon hat etwa die selbe Lichtbrechung wie Wasser und ist daher nahezu unsichtbar, außerdem eben auch abriebfester. Beim gezielten Hechtfischen eben Stahlvorfach oder dickeres Fluocarbon vorschalten. Das geht aber auf Kosten der Laufeigenschaften kleiner Köder und ist für vorsichtige Forellen oder Barsche besser sichtbar. Daher nur bei gezielten Hechtangeln oder bei vielen möglichen Hechtbissen einzusetzen.
Die Anzahl der Kugellager ist bei einer Rolle nicht das entscheidende, sondern wo sie verbaut sind und von welcher Qualität sie sind. Glaub mir, in dieser Preisklasse hast Du ein wirklich gutes Modell mit den drei Lagern. Shimano ist nicht umsonst auch im Radsport führend. Die verstehen was von Feinmechanik. Es gibt auch andere gute Hersteller wie Spro oder Ryobi, aber ich wollte Dir eben nur einen Shop empfehlen um Versandkosten zu sparen. 
Frontbremse oder Heckbremse ist ein wenig Geschmackssache. Aber die meisten Spinnangler nehmen wohl Frontbremsen, schon weil sie sich oft besser einstellen lassen und direkt wirken und nicht über "Umwege" wie bei Heckbremsen.
Kannst auch eine Berkley-Rute kaufen. Gerade die Pulse ist vielleicht noch einen Ticken besser als die von mir genannte Abu Vendetta. Aber bei der Pulse würdest Du wohl den preislichen Rahmen von insgesamt 100,- Euro sprengen und die Vendetta tut auch gut ihre Dienste. Ich habe selbst beide in verschiedenen Wurfgewichten und Längen in Gebrauch.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Okay das war eine große Hilfe, werd mich wohl direkt an deinen Vorschlägen orientieren. Ich war bisher nur auf den Onlineshop "Askari" fixiert, kannst du den von dir vorgeschlagenen Shop denn empfehlen?
Ist die Länge des Fluorcarbonvorfachs lediglich eine Preisfrage oder spielt sich diese Länge auch auf das Laufverhalten der Köder oder Sonstiges aus?
Noch eine Frage: Wenn ich mir die Rolle vom Shop gleich mit der Schnur in Stärke 0,10 oder 0,13 (je nachdem) bespulen lasse, hab ich ja viel mehr Schnur als ich brauche..sollte man da eine Füllschnur benutzen oder einfach den etwas höheren Preis in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Klar kann ich den Shop empfehlen. Ist gut, preiswert und liefert schnell. Der Service stimmt auch. Habe ich selbst und auch viele andere schon mehrfach erprobt. Die sind auch Werbepartner hier im Board und schalten ständig Anzeigen bei "Aktuelle Angebote".
Bei Askari hatte ich da immer meine Probleme. Zudem sind zwar deren Hausmarken günstig, aber auch oft anfällig.
Wenn Du die Rolle bei A&M bespulen lässt reichen die angebotenen 200 m Power Pro mehr als aus. Die sollen Dir dann entsprechend Monofile unterfüttern. Ich denke, die wissen dann was sie tun. Das unterfüttern spart nicht nur Geld bei der geflochtenen, sondern verhindert auch das Rutschen der geflochtenen über die Spulenachse.
Die Länge des Fluocarbon ist Ansichtssache. Manche nehmen auch 1,0m oder mehr. Ich denke bei einer kurzen Rute reichen 0,7m aus um noch ordentlich werfen zu können. Bei längerem Vorfach besteht die Gefahr, dass dir die Verbindung zwischen der geflochtenen und dem Fluocarbon im Spitzenring hängen bleibt. Auf das Laufverhalten hat die Länge dagegen nur wenig Einfluss. In erster Linie soll der Fisch eben die geflochtene nicht sehen, etwas mehr Dehung als Puffer im Drill bringen (die geflochtene dehnt sich kaum, das Fluocarbon dagegen schon) und der Abrieb an Steinen usw. verhindert werden. Da sind wohl mindestens 0,5 oder eben mehr besser. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Hallo,

noch eine etwas merkwürdige Hypochonder Frage meinerseits:

Wie geht man denn am besten mit der Parasitenproblematik bei den gefangenen Wildfischen um? Da wir ja so eine Art Outdoortour machen werden, gibt's keine Möglichkeiten zum Tiefkühlen der Fische..kann man sich denn so sicher sein dass evtl. vorhandene Parasiten im Fischfleisch nur durch das Braten abgetötet werden?


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Ich bin zwar nicht das Robert-Koch-Institut, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass durch das Erhitzen über 100°C die Keime abgetötet werden. Im Zusammenhang mit den EHEC-Erregern war von Erhitzen auf 70°C die Rede. Ich würde mir bei so zubereitetem Wildfisch überhaupt keine Sorgen machen. Wir haben unsere Fisch immer frisch oder am nächsten Tag zubereitet (meist gegrillt, selten gebraten). Als Kühlmöglichkeit hatten wir eine Kühltasche dabei. Die Akkus waren zwar nie wirklich gefroren, aber es war in der Tasche immer noch kühler als im Auto selbst. 
Bei Meeresfischen gibt es oft Nematoden im Fleisch, die man als kleine wenige mm lange oft geringelte Würmer erkennen kann, wenn man das Filet in das Licht hält. Auch hier gilt, dass diese bei temperaturen über 70°C vollständig abgetötet werden und somit ungefährlich sind. Diese Würmer sind eher ein ästhetisches Problem, wie Maden in Pilzen.
Zudem denke ich, dass eher Zuchtfische Krankheitserreger mit sich tragen, da dort die Ansteckungsgefahr untereinander eine viel größere ist. 

Also lass es Dir schmecken

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Und noch ein kurzer Hinweis. Am Besten ist es den Fisch gerade bei hohen Außentemperaturen schnell nach dem Fang auszunehmen. Das erhöht die Haltbarkeit und verhindert, dass Parasiten in das Fleisch gehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Danke,

okay ich hatte schon gedacht, dass die Wildfische eher weniger mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen haben als Fische in Zuchtanlagen. Müssen wir die Fische (falls wir denn welche fangen) halt gut durchgrillen..wird alles auf offenem Feuer mit Rost darüber stattfinden.

Nach deinen Empfehlungen habe ich gestern in dem Onlineshop bestellt:

Abu Vendetta 2,10 m/10-30g
Shimano Sienna 2500 FB
Power Pro gelb in 0,13

Dazu mal noch folgende 2 Fragen: 
1. Wenn ich nun mit kleinen Spinnern (sagen wir mal 2-3 Gramm) angeln möchte, bräuchte ich dann nicht die Rute mit kleinerem Wurfgewicht, oder liegt das noch im Toleranzbereich?
Im Shop wurde mir auf die Frage geantwortet, dass sich auch leichte Köder noch gut damit führen lassen. Aber kann man sie auch noch weit genug werfen? 
2. Passt die Rolle eigentlich zu der Rute, bzw. ist das entscheidend?

Da ich ja auch noch das komplette Zubehör brauche, hat mir der Verkäufer angeboten, ein 50 Euro Komplettset zusammenzustellen (sehr guter Service).

Für das Fluorocarbon-vorfach hat er mir ein "Fox Rage Illusion" in 28-30er Stärke empfohlen: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...uorocarbon-47Kg028mm-50m_c67-254_p8297_x2.htm

Dabei frage ich mich aber: Wenn die Power Pro-Hauptschnur eine Tragkraft von 8 kg hat, das Vorfach aber nur um die 5 kg, ist das nicht Verschwendung (der Hauptschnur)? Und ist diese Vorfachschnur überhaupt zu empfehlen bei so großem Durchmesser? Welche Fluorocarbonschnur benutzt du denn?
Ausserdem: Schaffe ich es als Anfänger, mir aus der Vorfachschnur "ready-to-fish"-Vorfächer zu basteln?

Auch Kunstköder wären in dem 50-Euro Paket..allerdings wären die Gummifische zB wieder im unmontierten Zustand, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich diese Montage als Anfänger so leicht selbst (gut) bewerkstelligen kann? 

Zum Schluss: Was brauche ich noch für ein wirklich komplettes Zubehörset außer: Vorfachschnur, Wirbel, Spinner, Gufi's, Posen, Haken?
Ich habe noch nie mit Wobblern gefischt, ist das einem Anfänger zu empfehlen?
Welche Wirbel/Posen/Vorfachschnur, gebundene oder ungebundene Haken etc.?
Die Frage, welche Spinner und Gufi's ich verwenden soll, ersprare ich dir/euch jetzt aber=D.
Letzte Frage: Wenn ich mit Pose fischen will, geht das mit der gelben Schnur? Sind die Berkley Power Bait Würmer und Maissachen etc. zu empfehlen (die hab ich in Norwegen in den Läden nämlich oft gesehen)?

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Preisen und dem Service im Shop, aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich, dass ich das Zubehör eher in einem anderen Shop bestelle (aufgrund größerer bzw. auf mich "besser" wirkender Auswahl an Kunstködern und Vorfachschnur etc.). Bei Askari ist der Versand im Moment eh versandkostenfrei. Damit hätten dann ja auch beide Shops profitiert..

Hier habe ich bei Askari mal einige Köder ausgewählt (von denen ich dann wiederum nur einige bestellen würde), die ich für meine Zwecke als geeignet empfunden habe..Feedback wäre super!
https://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/cartPage.jsf
Okay Link funktioniert natürlich nicht, es waren auf jeden Fall ein paar Balzer-Gummifische, Spinner von Mepps und ich weiß nicht mehr=D
Farbentechnisch hab ich mich bei den Gufi's an Barschimitate gehalten, da die damals gut funktioniert haben und bei den Spinnern hab ich mich in Richtung kupfer/rötlich orientiert, da du ja pink empfohlen hast. Soviel dazu..^^
Ich werde mir dann in Norwegen vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Kunstköder kaufen, aufgrund der hohen Preise dort sollte ich aber schon ein kleines Sortiment dabei haben..

Übrigens Riesendank für deine Hilfe, Tomasz!
Ohne dich hätte das alles wohl nicht so gut geklappt


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*



Engerdal schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> okay ich hatte schon gedacht, dass die Wildfische eher weniger mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen haben als Fische in Zuchtanlagen. Müssen wir die Fische (falls wir denn welche fangen) halt gut durchgrillen..wird alles auf offenem Feuer mit Rost darüber stattfinden.
> *
> Frisch gegrillt schmecken Fische einfach super:m*
> 
> Nach deinen Empfehlungen habe ich gestern in dem Onlineshop bestellt:
> 
> Abu Vendetta 2,10 m/10-30g
> Shimano Sienna 2500 FB
> Power Pro gelb in 0,13
> 
> Dazu mal noch folgende 2 Fragen:
> 1. Wenn ich nun mit kleinen Spinnern (sagen wir mal 2-3 Gramm) angeln möchte, bräuchte ich dann nicht die Rute mit kleinerem Wurfgewicht, oder liegt das noch im Toleranzbereich?
> Im Shop wurde mir auf die Frage geantwortet, dass sich auch leichte Köder noch gut damit führen lassen. Aber kann man sie auch noch weit genug werfen?
> *Das sollte sollte funktionieren. Die Blue Fox Vibrax Orginal Spinner z.B. wiegen in den Größen 1 und 2 zwischen 4 und 6 gr.*
> 
> 2. Passt die Rolle eigentlich zu der Rute, bzw. ist das entscheidend?
> 
> *Passt. Wichtig ist das Rute und Rolle aufeinander abgestimmt sind und somit die Rute gut in der Hand liegt also nicht kopflastig oder so ist. Außerdem sollten Rute und Rolle auf die jeweiligen Köder und den Zielfisch abgestimmt sein.
> Du hättest alles auch eine Nummer kleiner kaufen können, aber dann hat man als Anfänger im Umgang damit eher mehr Schwierigkeiten und bei größeren Fischen ist dann schon viel mehr Erfahrung gefragt.
> *
> Da ich ja auch noch das komplette Zubehör brauche, hat mir der Verkäufer angeboten, ein 50 Euro Komplettset zusammenzustellen (sehr guter Service).
> 
> Für das Fluorocarbon-vorfach hat er mir ein "Fox Rage Illusion" in 28-30er Stärke empfohlen: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...uorocarbon-47Kg028mm-50m_c67-254_p8297_x2.htm
> 
> Dabei frage ich mich aber: Wenn die Power Pro-Hauptschnur eine Tragkraft von 8 kg hat, das Vorfach aber nur um die 5 kg, ist das nicht Verschwendung (der Hauptschnur)? Und ist diese Vorfachschnur überhaupt zu empfehlen bei so großem Durchmesser? Welche Fluorocarbonschnur benutzt du denn?
> *Das Vorfach sollte als "Sollbruchstelle" schon etwas weniger Tragkraft haben als die geflochtenen Hauptschnur. Der Vorteil des Fluocarbon ist aber auch die Dehnung, höhere Knotenfestigkeit und Abriebfestigkeit. Das heißt, die geflochtene ist in dieser Stärke schon in Ordnung. Hätte auch ne Nummer kleiner sein können aber das passt schon. Bei der Floucarbon kannst Du sogar noch eine stärke runter gehen. Ich habe mit 0,23 mm gefischt. *
> 
> Ausserdem: Schaffe ich es als Anfänger, mir aus der Vorfachschnur "ready-to-fish"-Vorfächer zu basteln?
> 
> *Hier hast Du die wichtigsten Knoten zum Ausdrucken. Den "Schlaufenknoten" kannst Du dabei schnell und einfach binden. Vorher den Wirbel und was auch immer eingehangen hast Du einen haltbaren Knoten für alles.
> 
> *www.angeltreff.org/pdf/knotenfibel1.pdf
> 
> Auch Kunstköder wären in dem 50-Euro Paket..allerdings wären die Gummifische zB wieder im unmontierten Zustand, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich diese Montage als Anfänger so leicht selbst (gut) bewerkstelligen kann?
> 
> *Das ist garkein Problem, auf den Angstdrilling kannst Du verzichten:
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOH48kxoy7U
> 
> Zum Schluss: Was brauche ich noch für ein wirklich komplettes Zubehörset außer: Vorfachschnur, Wirbel, Spinner, Gufi's, Posen, Haken?
> Ich habe noch nie mit Wobblern gefischt, ist das einem Anfänger zu empfehlen?
> *Ich würde für den Anfang Spinner und Gummis nehmen. Sind beides deutlich preiswerter, einfacher zu führen und fangen genauso gut. *
> 
> Welche Wirbel/Posen/Vorfachschnur, gebundene oder ungebundene Haken etc.?
> *Nicht zu groß und wenn Du Probleme mit dem Binden hast gehen auch gebundene Haken*
> 
> Die Frage, welche Spinner und Gufi's ich verwenden soll, ersprare ich dir/euch jetzt aber=D.
> *Nicht doch *:q.
> *Ich schwöre bei Forellen auf diese Mepps
> *http://www.spinnerundco.de/spinner/mepps/aglia/groesse-2/
> *und diese Blue Fox Vibrax orginal jeweils in Größe 1 und 2, silber und bronze
> *http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...er-spinnerbait/angelbedarf/tqs/118_119/id/968
> *und die kleinen Blinker (7 gr), die es im Set in Norwegen fast überall zu kaufen gibt. *
> http://www.elbe.no/fisk/produkter/sluker/sluksett/14022/no
> *Von Fladen gibt es ähnliche in Norwegen zu kaufen.
> *Letzte Frage: Wenn ich mit Pose fischen will, geht das mit der gelben Schnur?
> *Gute Frage. Sollte aber auch funktinieren. Fürs Posenfischen nehme ich sonst immer monofile Hauptschnur. Mache ich aber schon lange nicht mehr da mir Kunstköder mehr Spaß machen.*
> Sind die Berkley Power Bait Würmer und Maissachen etc. zu empfehlen (die hab ich in Norwegen in den Läden nämlich oft gesehen)?
> *Berkley Power Bait soll funktionieren. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht probiert*
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Preisen und dem Service im Shop, aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich, dass ich das Zubehör eher in einem anderen Shop bestelle (aufgrund größerer bzw. auf mich "besser" wirkender Auswahl an Kunstködern und Vorfachschnur etc.). Bei Askari ist der Versand im Moment eh versandkostenfrei. Damit hätten dann ja auch beide Shops profitiert..
> 
> Hier habe ich bei Askari mal einige Köder ausgewählt (von denen ich dann wiederum nur einige bestellen würde), die ich für meine Zwecke als geeignet empfunden habe..Feedback wäre super!
> https://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/cartPage.jsf
> Okay Link funktioniert natürlich nicht, es waren auf jeden Fall ein paar Balzer-Gummifische, Spinner von Mepps und ich weiß nicht mehr=D
> Farbentechnisch hab ich mich bei den Gufi's an Barschimitate gehalten, da die damals gut funktioniert haben und bei den Spinnern hab ich mich in Richtung kupfer/rötlich orientiert, da du ja pink empfohlen hast.
> *Silber wäre auch noch gut. Der Rest passt*.
> 
> Soviel dazu..^^
> Ich werde mir dann in Norwegen vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Kunstköder kaufen, aufgrund der hohen Preise dort sollte ich aber schon ein kleines Sortiment dabei haben..
> *Skandinavische Kunstköder von Elbe oder Blue Fox sind nicht unbedingt teurer dort
> *
> Übrigens Riesendank für deine Hilfe, Tomasz!
> Ohne dich hätte das alles wohl nicht so gut geklappt



Ich wünsche Dir ne tolle Zeit.

Tomasz


----------



## senfi

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Muss mal los werden, dass dies ein vorbildlicher Thread ist, voll auf den Punkt von beiden Seiten, klare Fragen und top formulierte Antworten.

Schade nur, dass sich buisher kein Anderer eingehängt hat.

Kann alles unterschreiben, was T. Dir geraten hat, bringt jetzt zwar nichts Neues, aber manchmal bestärkt eine Bestätigung ja doch das Hinterstübchen.

AM-Angelsport ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein top-Laden, auch da dürftest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Bei den Spinnern kannst Du auch mal MYRAN probieren, mit Mepps und Bluefox meine Favoriten. Ansonsten würde ich mir einen Blinker und kleinen Wobbler kaufen. Erweitert die Möglichkeiten. Den Wobbler führt man entweder durch einfaches einholen (am besten sind dann sog. Crankbaits, d.h. dickbauchige Wobbler) oder man streut kurze Rutenschläge ein (dann brauchst Du sog. Twitchbaits, z.B. Minnows). Die Technik ist im Netz beschrieben, google es bei Bedarf. Allerdings sind diese Köder etwas teurer, vielleicht ergatterst Du das eine oder andere Sonderangebot (Rappala, Illex, Luckycraft, etc.; Storm funktioniert aber auch).

Aufs Posenangeln verzichte ich selbst auch, ist mir zu langweilig.

Zur Strategie: Versuche es mit unterschiedlichen Einhol-Geschwindigkeiten, -Tiefen, etc. Und in der Dämmerung fange ich oft am Besten...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*



senfi schrieb:


> ...Muss mal los werden, dass dies ein vorbildlicher Thread ist, voll auf den Punkt von beiden Seiten, klare Fragen und top formulierte Antworten...



Danke :m.
Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Es hat wirklich mit @Engerdal Spaß gemacht, eine Strategie zum Fischen in gleichnamigen Tal zu entwickeln. Hoffentlich ist diese auch von Erfolg gekrönt. Das wäre das I-Tüpfelchen#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Auch ich kann mich nur bedanken 

Übrigens ist die Askari-Lieferung gekommen, die Mepps-Spinner sind schön aber meinem Geschmack nach etwas zu klein (habe die meisten in Größe 1-2 bestellt). Unter Anderem ist ein 4cm-langer Mix aus Gummifisch und Wobbler von Balzer, genannt "Zombie Wobbler" in Barschfarben dabei, darauf bin ich sehr gespannt

Ich hab noch eine Frage zu Wirbeln, Knoten, Vorfach etc..:

Meiste Zeit werde ich wohl nur mit Fluorocarbonvorfach fischen, was ist da die richtige Montage? 
Power Pro - No Knot - Fluorocarbon - Karabiner/Snap mit Tönnchenwirbel ?
Oder lieber einen Wirbel mit Karabiner an die Power Pro (statt No Knot) und das Fluorocarbon per Schlaufe einhängen, bzw. Fluorocarbon direkt an Power Pro knoten?
Bei den Varianten ohne Karabiner an der Power Pro müsste ich bei Stahlvorfachverwendung halt komplett neu montieren.

Die Spinner werden schon passen, muss ja nicht der größte Fisch des Sees an der Angel zappeln..ich werde bei der Stellenwahl am See wohl nach Schilf/Pflanzen oder auch großen Steinen am Ufer Ausschau halten, beides gibt's dort zu Genüge
Gäb's noch andere Tipps für gute Stellen am See?

Nochmals Danke für die super Tipps!


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Hallo Engerdal,
die Spinner in den Größen 1 bis 2 sind für die in Norwegen vorkommenden Forellen optimal. Auch Barsche greifen gerne auf diese Ködergrößen an. Zu den Woblern kannn ich nichts sagen. Kenne ich schlichtweg nicht.
"...Power Pro - No Knot - Fluorocarbon - Karabiner/Snap mit Tönnchenwirbel..." Klingt gut und genauso handhabe ich es auch. Der Karabiner/Snap sollte dabei nicht zu groß/schwer ausfallen, da er sonst den Lauf des Köders etwas einschränken könnte. Ob nun mit oder ohne Wirbel hängt auch von der Ködergröße ab. Ich versuche so fein wie möglich zu fischen, sprich nur mit Snap. Das Einschlaufen des Fluocarbon an die Grflochtene wäre aus meiner Sicht die Beste Lösung, aber ich habe es nach mehreren Versuchen aufgegeben, da immer genau an dieser Stelle der Schwachpunkt der Montage war und die Schnur am Knoten riß.
Große Steine, Baumstämme und Pflanzen, die den Fischen Deckung bieten sind immer lohnenswert. Aber auch steile Kanten, Untiefen (Unterwassererhebungen) und Wasserzu- und abläufe (Bäche usw.) mit Strömung sind gute Stellen. Ansonsten kann man auch auf Bewegung im Wasser achten. Selbst wenn man nur Schwärme von kleinen Brutfischen beobachten kann, stehen darunter oder seitlich oft die Räuber. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Clemson

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das erhöht die Haltbarkeit und verhindert, dass Parasiten in das Fleisch gehen.



Richtig, vor allem, soweit ich in meinen Lehrstunden aufgepasst habe, sind alle möglichen Parasiten (bei Forellen doch sowieso eher selten aufgrund von Vorliebe für klares Wasser) in der Bauchhöhle, sprich in den Organen. Ins Fleisch selber gehen die beim lebenden Fisch garnicht, wenn du also einen Fisch gründlich ausnimmst und ausspülst, hast du damit jegliche Gefahr gebannt soweit ich weiß. Wobei ich mir da bei solch grazielen Fischen wie Forellen eh keine Gedanken machen würde.


Neue Frage:
Fahre selbst auch morgen das erste Mal nach Norwegen. Plane eher im Süßwasser zu angeln, weil meine Freundin dabei ist. 
Kann man nun also in jedem Gewässer (Fluss, Bergsee), den man in der unteren Hälfte Norwegens findet, davon ausgehen, dass es da was zu fangen gibt? Oder muss man sich erkunden und wissen, welchen Fluss man da vor sich hat?

Gruß, Clemson


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Hallo Clemson,
hier hatte ich mal etwas dazu geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218192
Fische gibts sicher fast überall in Norwegen. Grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass man sich im Vorfeld erkundigen muss, ob und welche Angelerlaubnis man benötigt. Ein paar Hinweise und Adressen dazu findest Du im Link.
Im Meer ist das Angeln dagegen für jedermann frei.

Gute Reise

Tomasz


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Soo..reichlich verspätet kommt nun mein Bericht=D

All zuviel haben wir gar nicht geangelt; nur an 4-5 Tagen und dann auch nicht all zu lang. Die Geduld hat uns wohl doch gefehlt

Die meiste Zeit waren wir ja auch am großen Femundsee, und da hat uns scheinbar doch die Erfahrung gefehlt. Mein Freund hatte ein einziges Mal einen Forellen-Nachläufer, sonst haben wir keinen Fisch gesehen

Die letzten beiden Tage waren wir dann an einem kleineren See: 
1.Tag erfolglos, obwohl der Platz auf mich eigentlich schon einen guten Eindruck machte. Allerdings war das Wetter auch nicht besonders, es war sehr windig. Vielleicht mögen die Fische das nicht so?

2.Tag am gleichen Ort, zunächst erfolglos. Um 20 Uhr ca. sahen wir dann aber plötzlich die Fische springen und auch die Bisse ließen nicht lange auf sich warten. 6 Barsche und eine Forelle hatten wir dann nach ca. 30 Minuten, der Rest war zu klein. 
Wieder eine sehr interessante Erfahrung, dass die Fische scheinbar nur zu einer bestimmten Zeit beißen?

Der letzte Angeltag war dann damit ja auch recht versöhnlich abgelaufen. Ich bin insgesamt trotz des mäßigen Erfolgs ganz zufrieden, immerhin an Erfahrung gewonnen.

Das neue Equipment war super, die Rute sehr leicht und angenehm in der Hand. Nur das große Minus, das uns ganz schön den Spaß verdorben hat:

An der neuen Rute riss immer wieder beim Auswerfen (!) die Schnur (gelbe Power Pro 0,13mm). Sehr ärgerlich, weil so das Angeln keinen Spaß machte und ein ganz schöner Haufen Geld in Form von teuren Kunstködern im Wasser landete..
Gerissen ist immer die Power Pro und nicht das Vorfach. Zuerst dachten wir, wir wären einfach zu doof zum Knotenbinden (habe eine Knotenfibel ausgedruckt und mitgenommen gehabt), und haben daher verschiedene Knoten durchprobiert. Geholfen hat's nichts. 
Ich glaube auch, dass die Schnur nicht am Knoten zwischen PP und Vorfach, sondern einfach immer die PP selbst gerissen ist. An was kann das liegen? Zumindest ist das am letzten Tag nicht mehr passiert, vielleicht waren die ersten Meter durch's Aufspulen beschädigt oder ähnliches?

Den Punkt würde ich gern abklären, es kann ja nicht an der Power Pro liegen? Soll ja eine gute Schnur sein. 
Und wie gesagt ist sie ausschließlich beim Auswerfen gerissen.


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*



Engerdal schrieb:


> An der neuen Rute riss immer wieder beim Auswerfen (!) die Schnur (gelbe Power Pro 0,13mm). Sehr ärgerlich, weil so das Angeln keinen Spaß machte und ein ganz schöner Haufen Geld in Form von teuren Kunstködern im Wasser landete..
> Gerissen ist immer die Power Pro und nicht das Vorfach.


 
Ärgerlich.
Überprüfe mal die Ringeinlagen auf Beschädigung,besonders den Endring.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Engerdal

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Daran hab ich auch gedacht, aber erstens war das ganze Equipment samt Rute ja nagelneu, zweitens habe ich dann am Ring auch nichts besonderes feststellen können/:

sehr komisch.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Süßwasserfischen in Engerdal für Anfänger*

Hallo Engerdal,
freut mich, dass Du mit der empfohlenen Kombi gut klar gekommen bist und auch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen konntest.
Zu Deinen Fragen:
Große Seeen lassen sich oft schwieriger beangeln, da die Standplätze der Fische dort auch weiter verteilt sind. Kleinere Gewässer kann man da schon bei einem entsprechenden Fischbestand besser beangeln.
Wind, der die Wasseroberfläche leicht kräuselt ist eigentlich ganz gut zum Angeln. Zum einen wird Futter freigesetzt und zum anderen werden die Fische weniger vorsichtig, auch weil sie durch die Lichtbrechung dann nicht so gut sehen können. Aber soweit ist das nur die Theorie. Gibt noch mehr Faktoren die dabei rein spielen.
Die Abendstunden, und da kann es ruhig auch windstill werden sind gerade im Sommer oftmals gut zum angeln. Viele Fische kommen dann aus ihrer Deckung und auch Futter, z.B. in Form von Insekten werden dann aktiver.
Die 0,13 Power Pro sollte eigentlich nicht beim Auswerfen reißen dürfen. Schon garnicht mehrmals hintereinander. Sollte die Schnur ein Problem gehabt haben, wäre Dir das sicher beim Knoten aufgefallen. 
Ich benutze bei geflochtener Schnur eigentlich auch gar keinen Knoten, sondern die No-Knot-Verbinder. Gerade bei fest gezogenen dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren schneidet sich der Knoten oft so tief selbst in die Schnur ein, dass er diese wie mit einem Messer durchschneidet. Nach dem Abriß bleibt vom Knoten dann i.d.R. auch nichts mehr übrig, so dass man denken könnte, die Schnur sei oberhalb des Knotens gerissen.
Ansonsten hätte ich auch einen Grad an den Ringeinlagen der Rute oder der Rolle vermutet. Das kann gerade bei neuem Gerät mal passieren, auch wenn es eigentlich nicht dürfte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

